
Is medium.com messing with archive sites? - awjr
An article was deleted earlier today and I tried to view it using google cache http:&#x2F;&#x2F;webcache.googleusercontent.com&#x2F;search?q=cache:443n-Pc8f-wJ:https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;%40wob&#x2F;the-sad-state-of-web-development-1603a861d29f+&amp;cd=1&amp;hl=en&amp;ct=clnk&amp;gl=uk only to find the cached page is redirecting to medium&#x27;s home page.
======
DrScump
If the author deletes the article by choice (I saw this yesterday, in fact),
maybe it deletes from the archive also?

